# Anti-PIRACY Six Strikes Law Starts Tomorrow???



## LightyKD (Feb 25, 2013)

The much-discussed U.S. six strikes anti-piracy scheme is expected to go live on Monday. The start date hasn’t been announced officially by the CCI but a source close to the scheme confirmed the plans. During the coming months millions of BitTorrent users will be actively monitored by copyright holders. After repeated warnings, Internet subscribers risk a heavy reduction in download speeds and temporary browsing restrictions.

Source
http://torrentfreak.com/six-strikes-anti-piracy-scheme-starts-monday-130223/

Da Fuq?! Didn't really think they would push this but, oh well. Guess I need to re-think my downloading strategies and sources.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2013)

We just had a thread on the subject, actually.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/cas-goes-into-effect-on-monday.343490/

Good old totalnoob. He's basically the Temp's incoherent, nutty version of Archie Bunker.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 25, 2013)

when it happens tomorrow I'm gonna laugh 'cause this doesn't affect my life at all.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 25, 2013)

Well we could always use this thread to go over the safe ways to torrent or download anything. While "life is change", it also sucks to see things change this way.


----------



## Andim (Feb 25, 2013)

Here, Murrkans.
http://www.peerblock.com/

Enjoy your "freedom".


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 25, 2013)

+1 use peerblock.


----------



## Chary (Feb 25, 2013)

VPN's! VPN's! Getcha' VPN's!


----------



## chyyran (Feb 25, 2013)

And this is why Canada > 'Murrica


----------



## lovewiibrew (Feb 25, 2013)

Andim said:


> Here, Murrkans.
> http://www.peerblock.com/
> 
> Enjoy your "freedom".


 
Sorry but peerblock does nothing to prevent copyright holders from seeing your IP. There is no 100% safe way to download copy-monopolized material but IMO, file lockers are the best choice if you are worried about this law. You could also get on a private tracker, get a seedbox and pay for it with a pre-paid credit/debit card, connect to it with a VPN, and download to your computer using secure FTP if you are really paranoid.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 25, 2013)

*BURN ALL THE EVIDENCE ;O;*​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 25, 2013)

Requesting title change to "Anti-PIRACY" not "Anti-Torrenting".

Anyways, boohoo. If you haven't been using some sort of protection already than that's your problem if you get caught.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 25, 2013)

www.freepricing.com/list-of-15-free-vpn-providers/

found this. Any of these any good or relevant?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 25, 2013)

>Lives in Canada.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 25, 2013)

Most VPN's specifically mention that you aren't allowed to use it for illegal activities (read: copyright infringement). The operator can ID you because there are some restrictions set in law for the practice, especially in the US.

If someone really wanted to use a VPN to hide themselves, I'd go for the Swedish iPredator. It's from roughly the same people behind the largest BT tracker.

EDIT: Just as an addition here: If a VPN is free, it will probably log everything you do. If you really want to download copyrighted material and use a logged VPN, you may just as well use your normal connection. The VPN will spill the beans straight away when asked and provide all information leading to you..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 25, 2013)

couldn't give 2 fucks as I use usenet


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 25, 2013)

Andim said:


> Here, Murrkans.
> http://www.peerblock.com/
> 
> Enjoy your "freedom".


 
That doesn't actually work all that well, BTGuard is preferred.
http://lifehacker.com/5863380/how-to-completely-anonymize-your-bittorrent-traffic-with-btguard

Peerblock is BS and doesn't work at all. Getting BTGuard or iPredator is the way to go; no logs are kept.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 25, 2013)

Guess I found a reason to be proud of my 'Strayan' heritage.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow I missed that this might actually happen stateside entirely.



gokujr1000 said:


> Guess I found a reason to be proud of my 'Strayan' heritage.



Perhaps but given the download limits and general internet prices on your particular rock it probably ends up cheaper to be the 1 in however many million that gets pinged or indeed just the buy the things.

Normally I would say yay usenet but I fear usenet is going to get a bit fractured in the coming year or maybe two- HBO has been pulling files for years, there have been some interesting moves from the porn people and games I am never sure about (100% completion is a bit harder if you have to store game groups with a penchant for the multiple gigabytes but pulling is just as possible- it was the de facto xbox method and 360 does well for it too if you do not venture into the P2P releases world) but films and other things are now not doing so well and the search sites* are also being targeted a bit more. Granted this tends to trouble those that would go back a few hundred days later rather than the very day and my "if you can not find something worth reading/watching/playing/listening to on usenet you have very specific tastes or are doing it wrong" is still in effect but it is not quite the shining light it once was. 

*don't make download headers again.... not good times.


Also +1 to pah peerblock.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 25, 2013)

Time for me to find more direct download sites :/ This sucks ass. I just don't have the funds to pay for moar protection and obviously, just encrypting your torrents via the client is not enough. Fucking murrica and our laws...ugh!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 25, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Time for me to find more direct download sites :/ This sucks ass. I just don't have the funds to pay for moar protection and obviously, just encrypting your torrents via the client is not enough.* Fucking murrica and our laws...ugh!*


 
This is not going to end well.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 25, 2013)

don't be afraid my american friends!
just keep seeding for me


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 25, 2013)

This won't effect Australia and such will it?


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 25, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> This is not going to end well.


 
LMFAO I can see some BS propaganda like that happening.

SO.....I'm confused now because some ppl say peerblock is crummy and others are saying it works... what's the deal?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 25, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> LMFAO I can see some BS propaganda like that happening.


 
I was referring to your post, not the new anti-piracy law.


----------



## Scuba156 (Feb 25, 2013)

All I see is the irony in people paying for protection so they don't get caught for downloading their entertainment for free


----------



## Ethevion (Feb 25, 2013)

Scuba156 said:


> All I see is the irony in people paying for protection so they don't get caught for downloading their entertainment for free


Considering a VPN is around $40/year, it's a lot cheaper than buying all the movies and songs you download. It really helps you save when it comes to softwares too. 

I prefer not to torrent anyways, I use links from sites like billionuploads and rapidshare.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've never used a torrent in my life as of yet and never really would see the need to. Usenet all the way for me to get what I want.


----------



## Scuba156 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Considering a VPN is around $40/year, it's a lot cheaper than buying all the movies and songs you download. It really helps you save when it comes to softwares too.
> 
> I prefer not to torrent anyways, I use links from sites like billionuploads and rapidshare.


Well of course but the irony is still there. I'm also quite aware of the "benefits" of piracy as well.


----------



## lovewiibrew (Feb 25, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> LMFAO I can see some BS propaganda like that happening.
> 
> SO.....I'm confused now because some ppl say peerblock is crummy and others are saying it works... what's the deal?



Peerblock does not prevent your IP from being seen in a torrent swarm. Anyone can see your ip including "blocked" sites/people/IPs.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 25, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> SO.....I'm confused now because some ppl say peerblock is crummy and others are saying it works... what's the deal?


Also the peer has to be blocked before anything can happen. Just getting a new IP address will lead to you being shown on everyone's torrent platform as a seeder. So no, it won't help much in terms of being safe from everywhere.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Feb 25, 2013)

this makes me remember about an artwork showing a lady with 2 kids in prison, because her kids watching "copyrighted" video with her laptop.
I can't find that picture.

VPN is not solution for a long term.
good vpn also had limited amount of bandwith they can serve.

this is exactly like DRM enabled, and I hate it, and no I can't think anything good if this going to be true.
I've had enough day explaining to people everytime they ask why they can't visit "certain" website, because our provider block it.

what's next? someone going to sue you if you watching DVD over your friend house because you don't own that DVD?


----------



## caribou007 (Feb 25, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> During the coming months millions of BitTorrent users will be actively monitored by copyright holders.
> 
> Source
> http://torrentfreak.com/six-strikes-anti-piracy-scheme-starts-monday-130223/


 
If copyright holders will be actively monitoring millions of torrent users, they must be rolling out a lot of changes to facilitate it.  Doesn't that mean it will be easier for them to sue anyone, in addition to working with ISPs on a six-strikes plan?  Should everyone be worried now, regardless of if their ISP is participating?  Has the risk of being sued also gone up?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 25, 2013)

Use an encrypted newsgroup provider based in Europe. Presto, no problems.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 25, 2013)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> this makes me remember about an artwork showing a lady with 2 kids in prison, because her kids watching "copyrighted" video with her laptop.
> I can't find that picture.


Probably 'cause it was BS?  Pirating a video is a civil offense, not a criminal offense.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 25, 2013)

I bet even vpns/btguard ect will be useless; this is the feds after all, they'll break the encryption and be protected from lawsuits


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 25, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> I bet even vpns/btguard ect will be useless; this is the feds after all, they'll break the encryption and be protected from lawsuits


 
gbatemp legal expert right here.


----------



## Scuba156 (Feb 25, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> I bet even vpns/btguard ect will be useless; this is the feds after all, they'll break the encryption and be protected from lawsuits


I'm sure they will have their top cryptologists in the FBI working around the clock to crack down on it.

There won't be any lawsuits going round due to this, only infringement notices from the ISP's and restrictions. The restrictions are what you should be worried about.


----------



## Foxhounder (Feb 25, 2013)

This is dumb as fuck, there goes our privacy.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 25, 2013)

Foxhounder said:


> This is dumb as fuck, there goes our privacy.


Then again, if the thing you're doing is considered (at least for now) illegal, it's perfectly understandable that law enforcement has some measures to look into it. While piracy may not be the most severe offense, the same can be said for many other illegal things (drug trafficking, child pron, etc.). Would you be perfectly fine with this if piracy was replaced with one of the other things?


----------



## dehry (Feb 25, 2013)

Foxhounder said:


> This is dumb as fuck, there goes our privacy.


There never was any privacy on the internet. You may hide behind a name to the world, but the people running the website still know who you are. They just don't have any reason to contact you when you say "This SUCKS!!!"


----------



## Foxhounder (Feb 25, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Then again, if the thing you're doing is considered (at least for now) illegal, it's perfectly understandable that law enforcement has some measures to look into it. While piracy may not be the most severe offense, the same can be said for many other illegal things (drug trafficking, child pron, etc.). Would you be perfectly fine with this is piracy was replaced with one of the other things?


WHo cares though, most things people pirate are pc games, movies and music. Big deal, plenty of people buy that shit, I don't see it hurting the devs.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2013)

Foxhounder said:


> WHo cares though, most things people pirate are pc games, movies and music. Big deal, plenty of people buy that shit, I don't see it hurting the devs.


 
Did you actually think this post through or was this just the quickest justification you could come up with?


----------



## Foxhounder (Feb 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Did you actually think this post through or was this just the quickest justification you could come up with?


It's a great justification I think. Besides I only pirate abandonware.

In either case, this is going too far out of line. Haha, but it won't be that simple anyway, the copyright holders can't keep track of everything being downloaded, many people rip and upload to many different sites. This news changes nothing.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 25, 2013)

Foxhounder said:


> It's a great justification I think. Besides I only pirate abandonware.


Would you pay if you were able to buy it instead of pirating it (for example via GoG, Steam, PSN, XBL, uPlay)? If not, then your argument is just as moot. Also saying something is abandonware isn't a good excuse, since someone may be offering the stuff (like GoG, Steam, etc).



Foxhounder said:


> In either case, this is going too far out of line. Haha, but it won't be that simple anyway, the copyright holders can't keep track of everything being downloaded, many people rip and upload to many different sites. This news changes nothing.


Actually it's not that hard. While there is a lot of data, processing the stuff isn't that hard. Especially if it's automated via programming. Why else would Google and Youtube receive such a huge amount of DMCA takedown notices? If you can make a program send fragments of data, you can make an algorithm to find certain info from that data in one way or another.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2013)

Foxhounder said:


> It's a great justification I think.


 
Evidently, you did not.


----------



## XDel (Feb 25, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> This is not going to end well.


 
Is that a real advert?

I just saw them say the other day that here in America there is a huge movement by terrorists to steal trucker's semis so they can load them up with explosives and kill people. So freaking retarded! Anything to keep the people paranoid, in fear, and ready to give up their sovereignty. Same as it ever was. Tel-lie-vision works, it gets the job done, Terrorism has been a success! :/

Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety. - Ben Fraknlin


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 25, 2013)

XDel said:


> Is that a real advert?
> 
> I just saw them say the other day that here in America there is a huge movement by terrorists to steal trucker's semis so they can load them up with explosives and kill people. So freaking retarded! Anything to keep the people paranoid, in fear, and ready to give up their sovereignty. Same as it ever was. Tel-lie-vision works, it gets the job done, Terrorism has been a success! :/
> 
> Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety. - Ben Fraknlin


 


pyromaniac123 said:


> I was referring to your post, not the new anti-piracy law.


----------



## dehry (Feb 25, 2013)

The only thing that has changed is the enforcement of copyright violations. The only sites I see anywhere having a problem with it are those who base their stuff around bittorrent. It's not even a story on websites that have paid access or are frequented by people over the age of 15.

They will be looking for you the same as before. They will download "Latest Game 2013 (NOSTEAM).zip" and write down the IP addresses that connect to them, and send a notice to the ISP. If you are downloading Linux or the Humble Indie Bundle, they will not care.

Also, this is not a LAW but a policy put in place by several of the big ISPs in this country. They can decide they don't want you to go to websites with the .org address if they wanted to, but that would lose them customers.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 25, 2013)

Only one question comes to mind. Will this tactic really work?


----------



## Qtis (Feb 25, 2013)

dehry said:


> They will be looking for you the same as before. They will download "Latest Game 2013 (NOSTEAM).zip" and write down the IP addresses that connect to them, and send a notice to the ISP. If you are downloading Linux or the Humble Indie Bundle, they will not care.


Isn't that a given, since one is illegal and the other isn't? BitTorrent has never been and hopefully will never be illegal. If it was, we wouldn't have Spotify either, since it's basically a modified BT client based on code done by the same people who made TBP tracker. So in other words, they will not care, since they will have no reason to care due to the practice being perfectly legal (the latter if it was purchased, which shouldn't be a problem with the concept in general).


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 25, 2013)

I probably could continue to disabuse the notion that peerbock does good things but others have done enough thus far. Perhaps I will be accused of a type of fallacy but if you are going to try to tell us that it is good thing through why it "works" and how you might get around that if you were an attacker.



LockeCole_101629 said:


> VPN is not solution for a long term.


VPN/seedbox not viable as a long term solution? Now I have certainly seen my fair share of fly by night companies/operators here but there should be a few offering enough resources to get something done.

I guess in the end it the old adage rings true once more
Free
Easy to use/well stocked
Secure

Pick two.


----------



## XDel (Feb 25, 2013)

OK, but is that picture in your post for real? Is that something that is being said, that pirates are in bed with terrorism? Really?

I mean where was big industry back in the day when everyone was recording TV shows and movies with the Beta Players and VCR's? Where was the fight on piracy/terrorism when we were copying 8-tracks then later 16-tracks off each other? Why were they not cracking down on garage sales years before now, making sure they they pinch a penny off products that they already sold to owners in that realm?

Likewise, why is it that they produce the means to pirate and then complain about it? I.E. back in the day we had no need really to have burnable CD's, but they produced them. We really didn't need hard drives that could stores a few Tb of data, but they produced them. We didn't really need high speed internet to the degree we have it today.  Generally (not always) people with high speed internet use it for piracy or streaming movies. In fact when I worked for Time Warner, I'd say that at the time (1999 - 2000) 98% of the house holds I installed in were running Napter, old folks included, so again why is it that these companies provided us with such high speed internet only to complain with how we use it? I know streaming video is legal, but again for every movie streamed that's $20-$50 lost in DVD and Blue Ray sales because they just watched it and a few dozen other movies for only $7 a month or what ever Netflix is charging now.

What all this comes down to is people are willing to give up freedoms and liberty over the welfare of their consumer products and the conglomerates who produce them.


----------



## dehry (Feb 25, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Isn't that a given, since one is illegal and the other isn't? BitTorrent has never been and hopefully will never be illegal. If it was, we wouldn't have Spotify either, since it's basically a modified BT client based on code done by the same people who made TBP tracker. So in other words, they will not care, since they will have no reason to care due to the practice being perfectly legal (the latter if it was purchased, which shouldn't be a problem with the concept in general).


 
 It doesn't make as good of a story then. People thinking this is THE GOVERNMENT TAKING MY RIGHTS are the same as the ones that will yell type FIRST AMMENDMENT when they get banned on a forum. At the end of the day, it's nothing.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 25, 2013)

XDel said:


> OK, but is that picture in your post for real? Is that something that is being said, that pirates are in bed with terrorism? Really?
> 
> -snip-


 
It's a signature, not a post. Re-read the text in the pic very carefully, then read it again.


----------



## XDel (Feb 25, 2013)

The government has been known to take from the people outright though, or to allow corporate monopolies take directly from the people and they never make a fuss about that. Gold would be one example, land, old people's money, I could compile a huge ass list.



pyromaniac123 said:


> It's a signature, not a post. Re-read the text in the pic very carefully, then read it again.


 
Ya, it says that Terrorists sell pirated DVD's to raise funds...

...so I assume the best solution is to send a swat team in to raid Comic con? What am I missing here that I need to re-read?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 25, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Considering a VPN is around $40/year, it's a lot cheaper than buying all the movies and songs you download. It really helps you save when it comes to softwares too.


 Are you refering to the hundreds of movies you download, watch once, and then relegate to some harddrive never to be seen again...?
Or maybe the thousands of songs you download, throw on your iPod, and never listen to...?
Possibly the games you download, play for an hour, and then toss aside and move on to the next...?

It's hilarious watching criminals justify different ways of committing pointless crimes


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 25, 2013)

XDel said:


> I mean where was big industry back in the day when everyone was recording TV shows and movies with the Beta Players and VCR's?


They were around, they even went to court and a fairly well noted ruling was handed down- http://eightiesclub.tripod.com/id408.htm



XDel said:


> Why were they not cracking down on garage sales years before now, making sure they they pinch a penny off products that they already sold to owners in that realm?


That would be the first-sale doctrine.



XDel said:


> Likewise, why is it that they produce the means to pirate and then complain about it? I.E. back in the day we had no need really to have burnable CD's, but they produced them. We really didn't need hard drives that could stores a few Tb of data, but they produced them.


That is a slippery slope as well- conventional burnable DVDs deliberately lose certain functions over pressed DVDs (lead in sections and the corrupt sector stuff). Similarly various places have a levy on various types of media in effect that goes to various copyright holder groups.

Also given around the time burnable CD drives came in USB drives had not risen up, floppy drives were still a few megs (where files were not) and I think we still have something approaching a moratorium on mentioning zip drives unless you want to be the one to coax certain slightly older members of the site out of their hiding spot.

Also beyond that "didn't really need"..... not an argument method that does well for me. Also explain to me the difference between end consumer, hobbyist and small business- I can probably sit here coming up with good examples (personal and otherwise) all day long on how people with their ranges of spending power benefit "legally" and immensely from said things.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 25, 2013)

XDel said:


> Ya, it says that Terrorists sell pirated DVD's to raise funds...
> 
> ...so I assume the best solution is to send a swat team in to raid Comic con? What am I missing here that I need to re-read?


 
It doesn't say pirates are in bed with terrorism as you put it, just that terrorist groups sell pirated dvds.


----------



## Chary (Feb 25, 2013)

So, has anyone gotten a "strike" yet??


----------



## Qtis (Feb 25, 2013)

Chary said:


> So, has anyone gotten a "strike" yet??


Probably not, if you take the French counterpart (Hadopi law) into account. It's not very effective compared to how much the system costs.


----------



## Ethevion (Feb 25, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Are you refering to the hundreds of movies you download, watch once, and then relegate to some harddrive never to be seen again...?
> Or maybe the thousands of songs you download, throw on your iPod, and never listen to...?
> Possibly the games you download, play for an hour, and then toss aside and move on to the next...?
> 
> It's hilarious watching criminals justify different ways of committing pointless crimes


I'm not justifying pirating, I'm simply stating why people pay for VPNs and such. I rarely watch movies on my PC, my Iphone has less than 100 songs that I do listen to, and the games I download are games I actually play. I personally don't use torrents, I prefer other methods.


----------



## XDel (Feb 25, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> It doesn't say pirates are in bed with terrorism as you put it, just that terrorist groups sell pirated dvds.


 
So that makes anyone selling DVD's a terrorist suspect by definition which then means that they can be dealt with as the Patriot Act or what ever your guy's equivalent of that is.

Arrested, no noticed, no trial, no phone call, family left in the dark as to where you are, and you have no idea when you are going to go back home if ever...

...as if you killed someone, which I guess is legal if the government tells you to do it.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 25, 2013)

XDel said:


> *So that makes anyone selling DVD's a terrorist suspect by definition which then means that they can be dealt with as the Patriot Act or what ever your guy's equivalent of that is.*
> 
> Arrested, no noticed, no trial, no phone call, family left in the dark as to where you are, and you have no idea when you are going to go back home if ever...
> 
> ...as if you killed someone, which I guess is legal if the government tells you to do it.


----------



## Chary (Feb 25, 2013)

I like pirating, because I like archiving rare files. Stuff like old, impossible to find movies, TV rips of shows not released on DVD (knots landing), etc. I'm not going to justify pirating. I KNOW it's illegal, but still, I wish they weren't implementing this "rule"


----------



## gloweyjoey (Feb 25, 2013)

If you read the information they give it says it's not intended to catch "pirates" but is being put in place to educate consumers who would have paid for the movie/song/game they wanted if they were able to find it legally in the first place.

The original title to the thread also seems more appropriate as they're looking for P2P file sharing and won't affect people who use Usenet, FileLocker, etc


----------



## RedCoreZero (Feb 25, 2013)

PIRACY FOREVER!We will always have a way for Piracy!Let's download and save a whole bunch of torrents to save them and upload them someday else.

Piracy ain't bad,just illegal.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 25, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> PIRACY FOREVER!We will always have a way for Piracy!Let's download and save a whole bunch of torrents to save them and upload them someday else.
> 
> Piracy ain't bad,just illegal.


Copyright infringement always makes me think of 16th century England where the peasants and downtrodden would be forced to break the law, killing the King's deer and stealing from his fields, in order to feed their families and survive.  Copyright infringement is just like that, except, rather than stealing to survive, infringers steal because they want more useless shit for free...  But yeah, other than that, just the same.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Feb 25, 2013)

I think that it would possible to determine the IPs of each company, and relatively easy as well, but only if a company was downloading/seeding themselves. Or if the client could log every/any ip address that connects, including "roaming" connections that are accessing the torrent, but not downloading/seeding, then that is better.

1) Have your preferred torrent client run long enough to begin downloading/seeding.

2) After 20-30 seconds, create a log containing all connected IPs

3) After 1 minute total, create another log.

4) do this a few more times, then stop the download completely

5) Repeat steps 1-4 for a few more games made/produced by the company in question, then compare *all* logs to find those that are common.




Simply put, it would be like taking data dumps for one videogame, but for different regions to convert codes/saves.


----------



## XDel (Feb 25, 2013)

gloweyjoey said:


> If you read the information they give it says it's not intended to catch "pirates" but is being put in place to educate consumers who would have paid for the movie/song/game they wanted if they were able to find it legally in the first place.
> 
> The original title to the thread also seems more appropriate as they're looking for P2P file sharing and won't affect people who use Usenet, FileLocker, etc


 

I didn't read that, is that in the very small print at the bottom? Anyhow, it does not sound like education any more than American TV's claims that Semis are being stolen so they can load them up with explosives and take out down town. Propaganda scare tactics, that's all I see.

Anyhow, who cares about the musick and video game industry really? Why is there so much emphasis in our culture on being a rock star, becoming a game developer, and seeking (generally dead end) careers in the entertainment industry? Shouldn't they be encouraging the youth who are newly born into this organized chaos to seek out more practical means of survival and to become as self sufficient as possible? Maybe learn a thing or two about agriculture, cloth making, construction to build homes for shelter, medicine and so on? Are not these the type of jobs we should be pursuing? How is the world of media entertainment going to sustain us and future generations in the long run? Likewise how can spending our days watching Tell-lie-vision, playing video games, watching movies, and searching for porn develop us as a human being? Entertainment is a pass time, something to blow off steam between work, the entertainment industry is not life, and it is not going to balance the purposefully toppled economy.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 25, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


>


It's hilarious how people can't read properly.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm glad to be in Norway


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 25, 2013)

Virtual Private Networks anyone?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2013)

XDel said:


> Anyhow, who cares about the musick and video game industry really? Why is there so much emphasis in our culture on being a rock star, becoming a game developer, and seeking (generally dead end) careers in the entertainment industry? Shouldn't they be encouraging the youth who are newly born into this organized chaos to seek out more practical means of survival and to become as self sufficient as possible? Maybe learn a thing or two about agriculture, cloth making, construction to build homes for shelter, medicine and so on? Are not these the type of jobs we should be pursuing? How is the world of media entertainment going to sustain us and future generations in the long run? Likewise how can spending our days watching Tell-lie-vision, playing video games, watching movies, and searching for porn develop us as a human being? Entertainment is a pass time, something to blow off steam between work, the entertainment industry is not life, and it is not going to balance the purposefully toppled economy.


 
Okay, I'll number things to keep it simple for you. Now, where to begin...

1) Musick? Tell-lie-vision? Really? Honestly, I'm just surprised you didn't sprinkle in "Sheeple" there - it's not like it could get any worse.
2) "Who cares about the video game industry" He said on a gaming-centered website.
3) Is it so hard to figure out why people would want to be famous and remembered and/or devoting their energies to creative efforts? It's not that taxing on the imagination.
4) We live in a technologically based, automated, globalized society, not the frontier. Agriculture and cloth-making are highly outdated industries in first world nations like the United States. (We still have our fair share of farmers, sure, but advances in technology mean that we need less and less farmers to produce more and more crops. It's hardly a burgeoning job market, and it's definitely not all that lucrative.)
5) Construction is only down right now because of the slumped housing market, and the field of medicine is one of the most highly promoted fields there is. You can't see a news report on the job market without someone saying "Medicine's on the rise! It's a great field! Graduates should go into medicine!" etc. etc. Where the hell did you get the impression that this isn't taught/encouraged?
6) Anyway, bigger picture - in an automated society, stuff like agriculture and cloth-making are not where the jobs are. When it comes to wealthy first-world nations like the United States, the service industry is where it's at.
7) I touched on this a bit before, but increasing automation means you need less and less human beings to produce more and more stuff (whether it be food, clothing, etc.). We've reached a point where most people can instead focus on careers improving the quality of life for all - whether this is through technology (smartphones, cars, computers, etc.) or entertainment.
8) And actually, while many older jobs are becoming outdated and replaced, the entertainment industry provides new career options. Artists get to perfect their craft while others get to earn a living - that's a win-win in my book.
9) Entertainment isn't inherently mindless. Video games, music, film, television, literature, etc. - they're all art. The best of them can be instrumental in shaping our development - they inspire thought, contemplation, and introspection. Some of it can even outright educate. Even for the simpler stuff, there's nothing wrong with providing some laughs or thrills. Sometimes you just need to unwind a bit, and now people have more options to choose from than ever before. There's absolutely nothing wrong there.

I know it's hard to see through your tinfoil hat, but you should really try taking it off every now and then. You might be surprised by what you find.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 25, 2013)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> I think that it would possible to determine the IPs of each company, and relatively easy as well, but only if a company was downloading/seeding themselves. Or if the client could log every/any ip address that connects, including "roaming" connections that are accessing the torrent, but not downloading/seeding, then that is better.



That might work until

a) they employ someone like me to work from home and use my own connection. As it stands quite a few companies farm out the work to third parties.

b) they get their own VPN/proxy

somewhere between a and b) they buy a throwaway 3g connection for a week or so.

c) they gain control of a tracker as part of a sting or otherwise obtain access to logs there. Now trackerless might help slightly, maybe here but probably not a lot.

It also assumes they will be on there 24/7 - most of the "hits" thus far have been fairly random. It also assumes they have no qualms about uploading (companies are usually given indemnity for this- nothing wrong with seeding the same few hundred bytes of AVI header, sample or NFO either).

Of course this is why peerblock is useless as none of this requires advanced skills or so much as a custom program.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Feb 25, 2013)

6 Strikes? Temporary restrictions?





In France, it's 3 Strikes, and a total Ban!
So you Seppo's don't need to worry to much about it.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 25, 2013)

XDel said:


> Anyhow, who cares about the musick and video game industry really? Why is there so much emphasis in our culture on being a rock star, becoming a game developer, and seeking (generally dead end) careers in the entertainment industry? Shouldn't they be encouraging the youth who are newly born into this organized chaos to seek out more practical means of survival and to become as self sufficient as possible? Maybe learn a thing or two about agriculture, cloth making, construction to build homes for shelter, medicine and so on? Are not these the type of jobs we should be pursuing? How is the world of media entertainment going to sustain us and future generations in the long run? Likewise how can spending our days watching Tell-lie-vision, playing video games, watching movies, and searching for porn develop us as a human being? Entertainment is a pass time, something to blow off steam between work, the entertainment industry is not life, and it is not going to balance the purposefully toppled economy.


Considering you're writing in an internet forum (dedicated to video gaming), on a computer, which is kinda opposed to what you want people to do, and complain about an invention (TV) that is used for music, video games and movies, series (moving pictures in general), I'd say you care quite a bit. Also pretty much everyone here cares about the industry or else they wouldn't be here in the first place.

If you honestly think that being a rock star, game dev or entertainment careers are the number one choices for people's careers, I'm not so sure that you're really serious. Sure people dream of many things (winning the lottery, getting a sudden boost of luck in a relationship, getting a job, a home, a family, etc), but not all the things will come to fruition.

If you want to get rid of the world around you, you could isolate yourself and become self sufficient. It's not really that hard. The Amish for example have succeeded in living without modern innovations (though many do use some of the for convenience in certain situations).

While TV, video games and movies may seem to be a waste of time for you, many see them as ways of learning a new language or broadening their vocabulary. Learning history is also not unheard of in entertainment. For some people TV, movies and games may be the only way to actually hear English or another language. Also if you deem TV, games and movies as a waste of time, why not just ban books and the likes at the same time. They can be categorized just the same way as the ones you mentioned.

Who said entertainment is life? I think most of us just enjoy the fruits of the huge entertainment industry in one way or the other. Sure some may download the stuff illegally, but just as well most people don't. Otherwise the industry wouldn't grow yearly.

EDIT: Gahars quite Ninja'd me :<
EDIT2: Seems that I've been making quite a few typos today. Too much coffee :3


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2013)

YamiHoshi.nl said:


> So you Seppo's don't need to worry to much about it.


 
If we're seppos, does it mean that our police are the sep-popo?


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Feb 25, 2013)

Probably, the Police always has so many nicknames.


----------



## mkdms14 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok this might sound like a dumb question and sorry about it in advance.  Is this only affecting torrents?  What about download sites like rapidshare, hotfile, depositfiles will this affect them to?  What about IRC?


----------



## Qtis (Feb 25, 2013)

mkdms14 said:


> Ok this might sound like a dumb question and sorry about it in advance. Is this only affecting torrents? What about download sites like rapidshare, hotfile, depositfiles will this affect them to? What about IRC?


Seems to affect BT, since it's easily traceable with seeds (downloads/uploads). At least that's what the TorrentFreak article seems to indicate.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Feb 25, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> That might work until
> 
> a) they employ someone like me to work from home and use my own connection. As it stands quite a few companies farm out the work to third parties.
> 
> ...


You have very good points, and I agree with all of them. Too many things are made to accommodate the ignorant. Remember: ignorance is bliss, but that bliss is only for the ignorant people. The intelligible people do not get any.


----------



## XDel (Feb 25, 2013)

*Qtis and Gahars, I was waiting on that. Did I tell you I also have a band too? The bottom line is though is perspective and priority, ain't nothing wrong with a little gaming, music and general entertainment, though at the same time they ain't gonna save us or the world.*


----------



## andy26129 (Feb 25, 2013)

How will one be notified? By email, pop up message, does someone know?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 25, 2013)

XDel said:


> *Qtis and Gahars, I was waiting on that. Did I tell you I also have a band too? The bottom line is though is perspective and priority, ain't nothing wrong with a little gaming, music and general entertainment, though at the same time they ain't gonna save us or the world.*


 
1) why so *bold, *brah?

2) You have a band!?!  Cool!  Are people downloading your work for free without your permission too?!?

3) Nothing wrong with entertainment.  Entitlement is a disease though.  It's contagious.  And you should really get that checked out...


----------



## Rydian (Feb 25, 2013)

andy26129 said:


> How will one be notified? By email, pop up message, does someone know?


Physically.  Call or letter or something.


----------



## Engert (Feb 25, 2013)

dehry said:


> There never was any privacy on the internet. You may hide behind a name to the world, but the people running the website still know who you are. They just don't have any reason to contact you when you say "This SUCKS!!!"


 
Really?
The only thing that sucks here is your post.


----------



## XDel (Feb 25, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> 1) why so *bold, *brah?
> 
> 2) You have a band!?! Cool! Are people downloading your work for free without your permission too?!?
> 
> 3) Nothing wrong with entertainment. Entitlement is a disease though. It's contagious. And you should really get that checked out...


 
Bold? I guess because nothing gets done if I'm not?

Not sure how to answer that one.

Anyhow, I'm just speaking my mind, my perspectives and this and that. They are not popular, I get that, don't conform to public consensus, media reality, and this and that, but they are mine, I find them helpful, and I should not be ashamed of that. Having said that, I don't hate anyone here for not seeing things like I do, for having opposing views, or what have you. The way I see it is we are all sheep, none of us is perfect, none of us knows everything, so I think we can find some common hood in that and the enjoyment of our play things. And to be clear once more, I am not demonizing all of entertainment, I am just warning about the consequences of entertainment worship and technophelia, and this and that.

You guys are alright with me and I thank you for the arguments regardless if they agree with me or not, it's just fun to have some good old fashioned head butting, it's good for the soul. 

And now I leave with a religious quote, just because I know religion and belief in The Spirit/Force is not a popular thing to do now a days either. 

Behold, I send you forth as sheep in the middle of wolves: be you therefore wise as serpents, and harmless as doves. - Matthew 10:16

 Oh, and nobody likes my music, so no, no one is pirating it ha ha ha! I just do it for the enjoyment of it though I will say that many of the bands I listen to such as Immortal Technique, encourage people to pirate their albums and get their message out there. After all, most profits come from concert tours not CD sales. Known fact.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2013)

So bold.


----------



## XDel (Feb 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So bold.


 
 I know, I mean I never considered ranting on a video game forum as being bold necessarily, but if that's what it is then I guess call me bold?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 25, 2013)

Engert said:


> Really?
> The only thing that sucks here is your post.


What?  No.

His post is pointing out that while people like you and I may seem anonymous to each other, the people who actually run the servers and services have access to the info needed.

For example I don't know where you live.  Your WAN IP is linked to your geographic location, so if I get that (via you viewing any sort of image on any server I have a measure of control over, such as my signature) I can find your general location, but that's about it.  While your WAN IP is linked to your home address, the only organization that has the info is your ISP, and there's no way I'm getting it legally.

However your ISP has the info, and they will hand it to legal authorities if requested.  So while I don't know how you are, they can easily find out.

In addition even when it comes to things like proxies, if you connect through a proxy you're going through their hardware, so not only does the proxy know who you are and what site you're going to, they can actually see a lot of the info that goes through them.

And most legit proxies have no problem handing connection logs to the authorities.


----------



## nando (Feb 25, 2013)

wait. wouldn't stopping illegal downloads drive more people to purchase pirated media on the streets which would give more money to the supposed terrorists?


----------



## Engert (Feb 25, 2013)

XDel said:


> I know, I mean I never considered ranting on a video game forum as being bold necessarily, but if that's what it is then I guess call me bold?


 

Bold men are winners. Don't let anybody tell you different. Especially when you quote the Bible because it's not cool to do so.
Join this thread XDel.


Rydian,

correct except this part:



Rydian said:


> And most legit proxies have no problem handing connection logs to the authorities.


 
Many proxies are outside of the jurisdiction of any country. So the point is, there is still freedom online. The problem with this freedom as always is the human element who will use it for malicious means thus forcing the governments around the world to put a tighter leash on the Internet.
But when it comes to the Internet of 1996...that was true free Internet. Back in the days when your eyes witnessed Gif animations over dialup.
Here's AOL page on December 1996:
http://web.archive.org/web/19961220154856/http://www.aol.com/

Here's gbatemp on 2003
http://web.archive.org/web/20030212075655/http://gbatemp.m4d.sm/

Those were the glory days the free days.


----------



## Myke (Feb 25, 2013)

time to renew my usenet subscription


----------



## XDel (Feb 25, 2013)

Engert said:


> Bold men are winners. Don't let anybody tell you different. Especially when you quote the Bible because it's not cool to do so.
> Join this thread XDel.


 

 Ha ha ha, too funny! Thank you for your invitation to dwell amongst the elite, I feel so privileged!


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 25, 2013)

nando said:


> wait. wouldn't stopping illegal downloads drive more people to purchase pirated media on the streets which would give more money to the supposed terrorists?


Those people don't even exist. Fucking government shoving fake terrorists down our throats.


----------



## XDel (Feb 25, 2013)

DrOctapu said:


> Those people don't even exist. Fucking government shoving fake terrorists down our throats.


 
 Oh man, I think Nando is on to something here! I'm very afraid for my security and I've got a hunch that those booths at Comic Con are merely fronts for Fifth Column activities!!!


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't live in the U.S. but I already had experience where companies in the U.S. threatened MY ISP, informing them that I my IP address was sharing what it was downloading in a P2P fashion and that they had to unplug my Internet until I promised I would stop or my ISP would loose THEIR connection to the Internet. I've been a little more selective about torrenting since then but I do notice a lot of dead to torrents with the same IP address in the peer list just sitting there. My paranoid suspicion is that THAT's the server they use to monitor whatever torrents they can get their hands on.

This makes it sound like it's likely to get more wide spread and it might be hard to keep up with the list of IP addresses I should be blacklisting. Even living outside the U.S. it can still have an effect on me.


----------



## Engert (Feb 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Even living outside the U.S. it can still have an effect on me.


 
You should route your traffic somewhere where U.S. has no jurisdiction.

EDIT: Technically U.S. has no jurisdiction outside its own borders but there are countries who kiss ass and there are counties who don't kiss ass.
You should route your traffic in countries that don't kiss ass.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 25, 2013)

Is Usenet safe or am I better off with a VPN or seedbox?


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 25, 2013)

Engert said:


> You should route your traffic somewhere where U.S. has no jurisdiction.


I suppose I could just blacklist the whole country as far as torrenting but then I'm sure I'd miss out on a lot of good peers. I guess it doesn't hurt to try and see how my download speeds compare.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 25, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Is Usenet safe or am I better off with a VPN or seedbox?


The safest way I know is to buy your shit from the goddamned store.


----------



## Gh0sti (Feb 25, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> I bet even vpns/btguard ect will be useless; this is the feds after all, they'll break the encryption and be protected from lawsuits


you can't break 256 bit encryption, no one can do that; it's physically impossible even with what the govt has for a super computer


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 25, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> The safest way I know is to buy your shit from the goddamned store.


Unfortunately I am too poor for that and as far as I know I cannot get fansubs in Best Buy.

NVM I did some research on the Usenet I am currently using and think it's good enough


----------



## MegaBassBX (Feb 25, 2013)

They want to educate people using this system actually I think it will back fire as people who aren't aware of this will start using it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 25, 2013)

I facepalmed so hard reading the last 4 pages that I think I have terminal brain damage.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 25, 2013)

andy26129 said:


> How will one be notified? By email, pop up message, does someone know?


I was on this website and there are multiple ways according to it depending on how much offenses you have
http://www.copyrightinformation.org/the-copyright-alert-system/


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen a discussion about Piracy go well on GBATemp.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 25, 2013)

triassic911 said:


> Only one question comes to mind. Will this tactic really work?


 
When has anything like this ever worked?


----------



## NightsOwl (Feb 25, 2013)

I stopped illegally downloading things a loooooooong time ago. I look for uploaded movies online instead and just buy games I _know_ I want instead of ones I'm not so sure about.

-shrug- I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 25, 2013)

NightsOwl said:


> I stopped illegally downloading things a loooooooong time ago.* I look for uploaded movies online* instead and just buy games I _know_ I want instead of ones I'm not so sure about.
> 
> -shrug- I have nothing to worry about.


 
Where else are you going to look for uploaded movies?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 25, 2013)

I stopped downloading movies and music illegally a long time ago myself, after I uh, had a friendly chat with my parents and haven't done so ever since. I still download stuff I probably shouldn't (emulators, legacy ROMs...guilty as charged), but this isn't going to stop people for using torrents. They cannot physically coerce people into not downloading illicit material. It cannot be 100% enforced. What people do is their own business, I want no part of it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 25, 2013)

NightsOwl said:


> I stopped illegally downloading things a loooooooong time ago. *I look for uploaded movies online instead* and just buy games I _know_ I want instead of ones I'm not so sure about.
> 
> -shrug- I have nothing to worry about.



So if I just watch it on youtube or one of those rebroadcast streams I am all good? Bloody hell, that is where I have been going wrong all these years.

Re: usenet and safety.
Number of people pinched for downloading from torrents-
Several thousand at present, still quite a few if I ignore the "mailshot" type cases.

Number of people pinched for downloading from usenet in all its decades as one of the foremost sources for those that can not be bothered to maintain IRC, old style file lockers, new style file lockers or be a part of "the scene"
Zero unless you count people that fell foul of a call home mechanism in a program or something.
There have been some cases of uploaders being done and some odd cases of slander/libel and such like over the years (though they are not piracy related).



Gh0sti said:


> you can't break 256 bit encryption, no one can do that; it's physically impossible even with what the govt has for a super computer



Thankfully my chair has strong arms or I might have hit my head on the bookcase as I rolled about laughing. Failing that was it a quote from swordfish?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> So if I just watch it on youtube or one of those rebroadcast streams I am all good? Bloody hell, that is where I have been going wrong all these years.
> 
> Re: usenet and safety.
> Number of people pinched for downloading from torrents-
> ...


 
Isn't 256-bit AES encryption still incredibly difficult to brute force or decrypt?


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 26, 2013)

Calm all of your tits. This isnt even as close to as bad as you are all making this out to be. 

http://gizmodo.com/5986722/what-is-the-copyright-alert-system?popular=true


----------



## NightsOwl (Feb 26, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Where else are you going to look for uploaded movies?


Oh shush. You knew what I meant. D=


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 26, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> I look for uploaded movies online instead
> .


um yeah that's still piratinz


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> um yeah that's still piratinz


 
Well he means he's not downloading it and can't be prosecuted because of it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 26, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well he means he's not downloading it and can't be prosecuted because of it.


sure he isn't I know where to get free gamez but I don't download them 

ok I'll stop now


----------



## Foxhounder (Feb 26, 2013)

Lucky for me, my ISP isn't one of the few that has the nasty privilege of spying on its customers...so I'm all good.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well he means he's not downloading it and can't be prosecuted because of it.



Are we being sarcastic and my 1am addled brain is missing it?

If not then streaming still counts in some regards and downloading it into cache might also count depending upon the judge you get (various cases have tried various things here).


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> We just had a thread on the subject, actually.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/cas-goes-into-effect-on-monday.343490/
> 
> Good old totalnoob. He's basically the Temp's incoherent, nutty version of Archie Bunker.


 

oh yea ha ha ha, you are just so hilarious, I didn't know that  gbatemp was an ADL  site too 

http://www.eonline.com/news/391872/...groups?cmpid=rss-000000-rssfeed-365-movienews



http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/commentary/la-oe-stein19-2008dec19,0,4676183.column

It's ok for Joel Stein to say, but not for Seth Mcfarlane, nope no double standard there

Everyone knows who owns and controls the  media and Hollywood, the same people who own and control your ISP's, and most of the biggest sites on the internet like facebook, youtube, google etc. They are the same people who spent over 100 million $ on lobbying to pass COICA , SOPA, PIPA, ACTA ,etc 
Sure this is probably not going to be a big deal, but they are not going to stop here, the  SOPA, PIPA and other bills have been shelved, but they are not dead 
They will just continue pushing little by little until the internet is as shitty as the absolute diarrhea put out by Hollywood and the rest of the media, the agenda is quite clear; the slow incremental take over and monopolization of the internet, just like the rest of the media and just like the telecom act of '96 they will eventually get something through with all their money that will be horrible, be as apathetic as you want, but someday you might regret it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> everyone knows who owns and controls the media and hollywood, the same people who own and control your ISP's ,and most of the biggest sites on the internet, facebook,youtube,google etc. ,the same people who spent over 100 million $ on lobbying to pass COICA ,SOPA,PIPA, ACTA ,etc
> sure this is probably not going to be a big deal, but they are not going to stop here, the SOPA PIPA and other bills have been shelved ,but they are not dead
> they will just continue pushing little by little until the internet is as shitty as the absolute diarrhea put out by hollywood and the rest of the media ,the agenda is quite clear , the slow incremental take over and monopolization of the internet,just like the rest of the media ,just like the telecom act of '96 they will eventually get something through with all their money that will be horrible, be as apathetic as you want ,but someday you might regret it


 
Google (which also owns Youtube) and Facebook both opposed SOPA.

EDIT: And the internet is already full of the most horrific things on the planet. It can't get any shittier.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 26, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Google (which also owns Youtube) and Facebook both opposed SOPA.
> 
> EDIT: And the internet is already full of the most horrific things on the planet. It can't get any shittier.


 
but it could be more censored and there have been more take downs lately it seems to be increasing gradually

Yes they did oppose SOPA, but just because they wanted to work out their own deal under their own terms, they will eventually merge with hollywood and the big 6 media companies eventually if things continue in this vein, and in the end consumers and internet users will be the losers. More monopoly more conglomeration means less choice, higher prices and othernegative effects on cinsumers

The government used to break up such monopolies, see "ma bell", but now they are totally bought and paid for and look the other way.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 26, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> um yeah that's still piratinz


Uhh... You fucked up your quote...  I never said that...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 26, 2013)

How the fuck did that happen, I was nowhere near your name. Which mod has been editing my posts?


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 26, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> <snip>


 




whatever ,its not about "horrible things" going on to the internet, its about whats being taken off,

https://www.techdirt.com/articles/2...ogle-increased-10x-just-past-six-months.shtml


http://www.neowin.net/news/google-takedown-requests-increase-by-1137-compared-to-2011


the constant attacks and harassment ,is making it more and more of a pain in the ass to find content ,weather its on torrent, file lockers or usenet
http://www.ps3crunch.net/forum/threads/5770-Is-Usenet-dying!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 26, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> oh yea ha ha ha, you are just so hilarious, I didn't know that gbatemp was an ADL site too


 
Aw, you think you're taking a stand. Isn't that just precious?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2013)

*Ahem*
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/stop-cas-copyright-alert-system/KjBZN4mV


----------



## andy26129 (Feb 26, 2013)

Has anyone here gotten an alert. Still cant find how one recieves one, or can tell they have got one.


----------



## Janthran (Feb 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> *Ahem*
> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/stop-cas-copyright-alert-system/KjBZN4mV


There is nothing wrong with it, though. Pirates just can't stand less freedom to break the law. SOPA and PIPA were actually violations of the constitution..


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2013)

Janthran said:


> There is nothing wrong with it, though. Pirates just can't stand less freedom to break the law. SOPA and PIPA were actually violations of the constitution..


 
What worries me is getting in trouble for doing something I didn't do, like watch something on YouTube or upload a clip of a video game, then have some power-hungry goon call me out for copyright infringement or some lamea*** excuse. The power the government holds scares me to no end. I don't care about piracy so much as I don't download movies or music illegally, but what does make me concerned is their hellbent attitude on monitoring out every move, not giving us our personal space. If I ever use a VPN, it will be so the government can't watch me as I use the internet for normal, non-illegal use.

I don't see anything immoral or amoral about using a VPN to bypass their constant watching.

I will say this though, our copyright system is grossly convoluted and needs one helluva revamp, the fact it can be so easily abused by cooperate influence (MPAA or RIAA) is sickening to say the least.


----------



## Janthran (Feb 26, 2013)

If you have nothing to hide, you shouldn't be so worried.
But no, there's nothing illegal about using a VPN either.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 26, 2013)

Has anybody heard anything about this service?

http://www.securitykiss.com/

EDIT: whole list I just found...
http://www.prohackingtricks.com/2013/01/best-5-free-vpn-service-providers-2013.html


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 26, 2013)

If my ISP likes me giving them money, then they won't throttle my speed...if they don't, then I guess I'm moving to Canada; And I'll finally be able to smoke reefer in peace.


----------



## dehry (Feb 26, 2013)

Nothing with this involves the government. It's a policy change that really doesn't change anything. Hollywood and the RIAA have been doing this forever. They subpoena the ISP for your name and the ISPs would either respond or say fuck off. The next step would be a lawsuit against the ISP, which would immediately turn over your name. This way, you aren't immediately being sued for downloading and instead are getting a warning.

Also, if you are so worried about privacy:










This stuff is what you are sending out to all the websites you visit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2013)

dehry said:


> Nothing with this involves the government. It's a policy change that really doesn't change anything. Hollywood and the RIAA have been doing this forever. They subpoena the ISP for your name and the ISPs would either respond or say fuck off. The next step would be a lawsuit against the ISP, which would immediately turn over your name. This way, you aren't immediately being sued for downloading and instead are getting a warning.
> 
> Also, if you are so worried about privacy:
> 
> ...


 

Well, proxies and VPNs seem to be all the more appealing. Granted, I've nothing to hide as far as I know (since I don't plan on using torrents). Yeah, I probably shouldn't get paranoid, but you know how it goes.



Spoiler



Bollocks, I really didn't want the city I live in have its name revealed to the forum, but guess the cat's outta the bag. But I'd rather that people *not* post it on here. _If there are those who are curious as to why I don't want my current city to be revealed, by all means, continue this via PM and not the thread_.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 26, 2013)

> Bollocks, I really didn't want the city I live in have its name revealed to the forum


no one would have seen it only you can see it. the quote in your post has my city listed


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> no one would have seen it only you can see it. the quote in your post has my city listed


 
My bad


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 26, 2013)

welp it's tomorrow so has anyone been caught pirating yet?


----------



## Prior22 (Feb 26, 2013)

Is it realistic to expect that the only torrents which will be monitored are ones which feature recently released content? For instance if one were to download a game which was three years old is it fairly safe to assume this won't be monitored? I wouldn't think it would be worth a companies time to monitor torrents which feature three year old content.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 26, 2013)

Stuff is already monitored.  People get emails from their ISP all the time.


----------



## Chary (Feb 26, 2013)

Soooo. Anyone get a "warning"?


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Feb 26, 2013)

Prior22 said:


> Is it realistic to expect that the only torrents which will be monitored are ones which feature recently released content? For instance if one were to download a game which was three years old is it fairly safe to assume this won't be monitored? I wouldn't think it would be worth a companies time to monitor torrents which feature three year old content.


and what of stuff much older than that, things that have not been re-released in any form as of yet (some Saturn titles come to mind) and are hard to find used as well as do not make the copyright holder any money.
not that this makes it ok to do it, just wonder how all of this comes into play, it seems more logical for them to monitor newer stuff much more closely than older ones.


----------



## MegaBassBX (Feb 26, 2013)

I live in the UAE, so I guess I'm of the hook this time, I mean they went go looking for me right ?



wolffangalchemist said:


> and what of stuff much older than that, things that have not been re-released in any form as of yet (some Saturn titles come to mind) and are hard to find used as well as do not make the copyright holder any money.
> not that this makes it ok to do it, just wonder how all of this comes into play, it seems more logical for them to monitor newer stuff much more closely than older ones.


 
You know my little sister whenever she sees an old game she owns, and I take to play it for while she says that's mine I'm like  you left this game for 4 years and now you want it. I assume they will do the same (and yes of course I know that we are talking about a 20 years old game system,but expect the impossible).


----------



## Janthran (Feb 26, 2013)

dehry said:


> Nothing with this involves the government. It's a policy change that really doesn't change anything. Hollywood and the RIAA have been doing this forever. They subpoena the ISP for your name and the ISPs would either respond or say fuck off. The next step would be a lawsuit against the ISP, which would immediately turn over your name. This way, you aren't immediately being sued for downloading and instead are getting a warning.
> 
> Also, if you are so worried about privacy:
> 
> ...


It says I'm using Chrome but I am not using Chrome lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2013)

Prior22 said:


> Is it realistic to expect that the only torrents which will be monitored are ones which feature recently released content? For instance if one were to download a game which was three years old is it fairly safe to assume this won't be monitored? I wouldn't think it would be worth a companies time to monitor torrents which feature three year old content.


 
If you're that worried, use a VPN.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 26, 2013)

Chary said:


> Soooo. Anyone get a "warning"?


Yet again, it'll take a while before anything happens. You can't monitor something for years and start handing out warning based on things before the law was passed. So I'd imagine it'll take a few weeks if not months before the first ones start going into the wild.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 26, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Yet again, it'll take a while before anything happens. You can't monitor something for years and start handing out warning based on things before the law was passed. So I'd imagine it'll take a few weeks if not months before the first ones start going into the wild.


 
I give them a week to send out the first letters.
at the moment, their printers are probably running amok with a thirst for more ink as billions of warnings want to be printed out


----------



## LoganK93 (Feb 26, 2013)

So whoever's internet thing said they were near ladysmith freaked me out since that's near me also... also is charter affected by this?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2013)

That internet image shows each individual viewer their own info...


----------



## LoganK93 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry. I'm very new and also not really awake. But as I asked does anyone know if charter internet is part of this? I didn't see them listed.


----------



## Engert (Feb 26, 2013)

LoganK93 said:


> So whoever's internet thing said they were near ladysmith freaked me out since that's near me also... also is charter affected by this?


 
There's nothing to be freaked out. That's the information you choose to display when you're dicking around like me.
But when you're not dicking around you go behind a proxy and you give the website the middle finger.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2013)

Look at this. I still didn't like this idea.


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 28, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Calm all of your tits. This isnt even as close to as bad as you are all making this out to be.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5986722/what-is-the-copyright-alert-system?popular=true


The main issue is that this is the first step to them implementing crazier shit. The RIAA is completely fucking batshit.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 28, 2013)

Basically, nothing is going to happen. Repeated slaps on wrists and butts but that's it.


----------



## NightsOwl (Feb 28, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Basically, nothing is going to happen. Repeated slaps on wrists and butts but that's it.


Kinky Bortz, being Kinky as usual.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 28, 2013)

At least no handcuffing. Well not right up front. I guess legal stuff isn't off the table, but you aren't going to get sued.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 28, 2013)

anyone have black vans pull up outside their house yet?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 28, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> anyone have black vans pull up outside their house yet?


No, but I did see this


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2013)

So the wordings and messages have been made at least for Comcast (and Verizon). A good article as the source, but here's the warning:



Spoiler










 
Via Ars Technica


----------



## Chary (Feb 28, 2013)

Qtis said:


> So the wordings and messages have been made at least for Comcast (and Verizon). A good article as the source, but here's the warning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ffff. MSNBC owns Comcast? Is nothing small business anymore?


----------



## MegaBassBX (Feb 28, 2013)

Qtis said:


> So the wordings and messages have been made at least for Comcast (and Verizon). A good article as the source, but here's the warning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'm happy since this shit doesn't affect me in Abu Dhabi, actually I have been thinking of upgrading my internet connection to 300MBs and I was shitting bricks because of this.


----------



## Another World (Feb 28, 2013)

what are they going to do for everyone who doesn't monitor their ISP given e-mail account, doesn't have access to it, lives in a building with a network and no ISP e-mail account, etc?

i read something about pop-ups at one point but now its all e-mail warnings that i'm reading about.

i keep thinking, what if that 1 person in the building ruins it for everyone. maybe its time for smart routing tables and routers with VPN bittorrent rules. there could be a market here for a 1 click solution.

-another world


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2013)

Another World said:


> what are they going to do for everyone who doesn't monitor their ISP given e-mail account, doesn't have access to it, lives in a building with a network and no ISP e-mail account, etc?


According to Ars, it's a pop-up type thing with more info in the e-mail you've provided (or perhaps the ISP's e-mail service?). I'd imagine you can't go forward with your internet business if you don't click the "I understand"-button..


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 28, 2013)

Qtis said:


> So the wordings and messages have been made at least for Comcast (and Verizon). A good article as the source, but here's the warning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sodding jackholes.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2013)

so anyone had any black-hawks fly over their house yet?


----------



## EzekielRage (Mar 1, 2013)

In good old Austria (NOT AUSTRALIA, we are south of Germany and gave you Schwarzenegger) downloading is legal. Everything. You want to know why? Because we have a special tax on Harddrives (we had those on CDs and tapes too) that goes directly to the copyright holders (as a flatrate, so to speak) that is actually quite low (just a few bucks yu pay more when you buy a new HDD).
So basically I can download pretty much everything and nobody cares.


----------



## kehkou (Mar 1, 2013)

Also, if you are so worried about privacy:









This stuff is what you are sending out to all the websites you visit.[/quote]

mac os x? century link? chyenne... as in WY? yeah...not even close.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 1, 2013)

kehkou said:


> Also, if you are so worried about privacy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mac os x? century link? chyenne... as in WY? yeah...not even close.[/quote]Proxies and such throw those off.


----------



## kehkou (Mar 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> mac os x? century link? chyenne... as in WY? yeah...not even close.


Proxies and such throw those off.[/quote]

Yeah, but I don't use proxy. Let's hope the feds get false IP info from time to time, too.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 1, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> In good old Austria (NOT AUSTRALIA, we are south of Germany and gave you Schwarzenegger) downloading is legal. Everything. You want to know why? Because we have a special tax on Harddrives (we had those on CDs and tapes too) that goes directly to the copyright holders (as a flatrate, so to speak) that is actually quite low (just a few bucks yu pay more when you buy a new HDD).
> So basically I can download pretty much everything and nobody cares.


Good luck with that. Finland has the same kind of system (includes HDDs, Memory cards, DVDs, CDs, etc), but it's still illegal to download from an unauthorized source. Sure it'll end in the long run (or at least I'm hopeful), but there have been quite a few law suits in regards to downloading from "illegal sources".


----------



## EzekielRage (Mar 1, 2013)

thanx^^ but it has been like that since the republic was re-established in 1955 and pretty much every politician argues that this is the way it will stay. but you are right, things might change.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2013)

sooooo any1 have the MIB show up at their door yet?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 1, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> sooooo any1 have the MIB show up at their door yet?


 
Because it was so funny the first three times.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2013)

you're just jealous because my jokes are better


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 4, 2013)

Still no warnings yet , waiting for my first strike before joining a vpn. what's a recommend vpn btw?


----------



## MushGuy (Sep 9, 2013)

I am also waiting for a recommendation, because I moved in to my cousins' house, and I got a strike from their Verizon. It seems that videogame soundtracks are not safe either.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 9, 2013)

Sucks to be American, I know. This is supposed to be the land of freedom, too. 



Bladexdsl said:


> so anyone had any black-hawks fly over their house yet?


 
black-cock


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Sep 9, 2013)

Yay for Necro-bumps!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 9, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Sucks to be American, I know. This is supposed to be the land of freedom, too.


 
Right.  Being American is unbearable...
Pretty sure the only shitty part of America when compared to the rest of the world is how fat I feel right now...  Everything else just boils down to differing opinions and/or where your moral compass points.  And you don't get hung or shot for that here, mostly.


----------

